
Traitorous Eight - emadehsan
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Traitorous_eight
======
bglazer
"Beckman and Shockley ... selected the location in Mountain View, near Palo
Alto, California. The place did not prove very successful: Shockley's
colleagues at Bell Labs and RCA refused to move to a rural location with no
long-distance phone service."

This anecdote is worth considering in light of YC's view that companies
located outside of Silicon Valley are unlikely to be successful. It's easy to
forget that SV was farmland not long ago.

~~~
gjvc
Everywhere has long-distance now.

~~~
bglazer
That's the point. YC should not limit themselves to only SV based companies

~~~
gjvc
Oh, I'm sorry I didn't know. I was attempting a gentle quip. Ah well, thank
you.

